# Non-GSD: Spike meets rabbit



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I picked up some pinkies and little furries for Spike and the cats.

I had to cut the first pinky open for Spike before he realized it WAS food. None of the cats wanted anything to do with the pinky.

Spike and Cloe the cat were fighting over one of the furries until Cloe picked it up and ran upstairs with it!

Oh NO you don't!!









Hey, what did I expect from the cat that will drag bags of defrosting stuff around the house if she can!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

So tonight I tried one of the furries. It was too big for Spike so I started with Sasha. She couldn't figure out if it was edible (my food thief!) so I tried Winnie. She was more interested in the non-fur-covered stuff available so then I gave it to Mauser.

Mauser gently takes it off to another part of the kitchen and lays down with it. Next thing I know I hear this scrabbling noise.

I turn to see Mauser and Cloe the cat playing tug of war with the furry!!







Cloe had a death grip on the furry and wasn't going to give up without a fight. Mauser simply started dragging her around the kitchen by the furry!!









Mauser eventually gave up so I locked Cloe in the bathroom with it. We'll see if she eats it or not.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

LOVE IT! One question... where in the heck are the photos??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time!









So far here are the results in regards to the pinkies and furries:

Mauser - mouthed the furry and play TOW with Cloe but wouldn't eat it
Sasha - guarded the furry from everyone else but wouldn't eat it
Tazer - he's more 'catch and kill but not eat' when it comes to rabbits
Winnie - She would have eaten the furry if I had given her long enough but I was running out of time
Kaynya - haven't tried her yet on either type
Spike - furry was a chew toy; pinky was food

Banzai - munched down an entire pinky in no time!
Cloe - eat the head off the furry and then was either full or lost interest
Snowy - was offended that I would even THINK she would lower herself to eat something like that!









I have a couple dozen pinkies - most around 1-2 ounces each, a handful of furries around 3-4 ounces each and two large furries (probably 1/2 lb). I'll just keep trying and see who likes what.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe next time a light sautee over a bed of spring greens and a nice balsamic glaze.









At least Spike, Banzai, and Chloe were good sports! Have you ever thought of using pinky mice as training treats for Mauser or Sasha?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMMaybe next time a light sautee over a bed of spring greens and a nice balsamic glaze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got a picture of someone showing up to an obedience class with a treat pouch full of little pinkies.








If that won't turn heads, I don't know what would.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DianaMHave you ever thought of using pinky mice as training treats for Mauser or Sasha?
> ...


Oooooh!! The people in Spike's obedience class would FREAK!!

Of course, a pinky is almost a whole MEAL for Spike so I can't use them as training treats for him.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

For Spike, shrew pinkies.









I am thinking I may see how Renji likes them..... they are raw, meaty treats that are very easily handled and given (though for his size they may only be used as jackpot treats). I'll just have to make sure to not show off what I am treating............... and maybe verify that no one there is a peta member.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM............... and maybe verify that no one there is a peta member.


hehehehe *GASP* You BEAST!!!!


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

What's a pinkie?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://s238514504.onlinehome.us/images/PINKY.jpg
Pinky mouse.









A pinky rabbit is just larger. They are just a few days old. Then you have fuzzies which have some hair, and then I think it goes up to hoppers/weanlings... been awhile.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! 

I can imagine the looks I'd get if I brought those to an OB class.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have yet to feed pinkies but do often feed daves (baby rabbits with fuzz).

The look of the pinkies (both rabbit and mice) just gross me out so it's me who has a hard time feeding them.. lol.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

O.K., after reading the thread and of course not being able to follow the link in one of the replies due to network restrictions. I googled "Pinkies" and came up with what appeares to be newborn mouse / rabbit? Is this what thread is about? If Yes, what is a Dave? or a Furry? Are these "Pinkies" alive?

And for Lauri...I'm just curious as to why you wanted to start giving Pinkies?

This all seems strange to me, especially if they are alive?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

No, they are dead. My pinkies and furries (daves) come from a person that raises rabbits for meat. They are babies that died (for whatever reason).

Back when I raised rabbits I would do a morning check of the nest boxes and bring in any dead babies for the dogs breakfast.

I ordered the Pinkies especially for Spike, my Chinese Crested puppy. While variety IS important I am more concerned about getting ALOT of variety in a growing puppy's diet than in an adults diet - so I wanted to add Rabbit to Spike's meals.

Seeing that he is so small my choices were ground rabbit or whole pinkies. I already feed him alot of ground because, right now, there's not alot of whole stuff he can handle. 

So the pinkies serve two purposes - to give him more variety AND to give him something to really chew.

The only LIVE food my guys get is what they can catch in our field. Mice, voles and sometimes rabbits. Everything I feed them is deceased.


----------

